# 4 girls due on Sunday 11/24



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Three of the four are first timers. Excited to see what they produce!

Mema - coming 4 yr old who has produced some great kids the last 2 years. AABG Maestro daughter bred to George (Goofy son). I think she has twins.









Meme - coming 2 yr old, Mema's daughter by RRD Pick A Number bred to George (Goofy son).  Looks like a single for her.









Nosey - coming 2 yr old. RRD Pick A Number daughter bred to George, my Goofy son. She's huge! Can't really tell because her belly has dropped, but possibly triplets.









Louise - my favorite little sweet heart. Coming 2 yr old. Mozart daughter bred to RRD Pick A Number. Thinking twins for her too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How exciting. It looks like a few udders need more filling.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful does! How exciting, can't wait to see their babies! First timers are always so exciting, you have no idea what to expect!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Mema just had a huge Buck kid. Thought for sure she would have twins.  Oh well, the Buck kid is healthy, happy, and a monster. LOL. Pics coming soon!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Shucks that its a buck, but can't wait for pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a quick pic of the new man.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is a cutie! If everyone is happy and healthy, that is always good too!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on your new buckling! He's hefty one, weight?


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats on a healthy baby!! An hes no runt. What was his weight?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats! Cute kid


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you!

Louise is starting to stream this morning. Guessing she'll kid after breakfast.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww, congrats!! He's a handsome guy.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations BCG, sounds like you will be busy! Here's to easy deliveries, healthy babies, and no problems! :cheers:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, it took all day but Louise finally had 2 beautiful little does. She's doing great for a first timer! Good mamma!  Pics soon.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! Congrats! I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Terra Mia (Dec 21, 2011)

He is sooo cute! I would stress out too much if I had 4 due on the same weekend!..oh wait....I do..yikes!!! I have 4 due around Feb 14,,,


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

myterravita said:


> He is sooo cute! I would stress out too much if I had 4 due on the same weekend!..oh wait....I do..yikes!!! I have 4 due around Feb 14,,,


Haha.... These 4 are a good warm up. I have 13 due within 10 days mid January.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Pics of Louise's doelings


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Meme just kidded. Two more doelings!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Aww! They are really cute! I like the one with the little tiny spot on its head!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Two more doelings!!!!! That is awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Three down, one to go!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the does!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Very cute lil girls. Congrats!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are all precious! Congrats!!!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

All of them are too cute! Congratulations on your new arrivals. :dance:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you all! I love love love baby goats! They just make me smile!


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

So cute can't wait till mine start having babies.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats!!! How cute are they?!!! I am just getting mine bred... I've got a long wait...


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

I have 2 does do soon in the next week. 3 or 4 due in mid january. Not sure on the 4th one she wasn't supposed to be but she looks like it she is bigger than her mom and her mom is due in a wk.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

amylargent said:


> I have 2 does do soon in the next week. 3 or 4 due in mid january. Not sure on the 4th one she wasn't supposed to be but she looks like it she is bigger than her mom and her mom is due in a wk.


Good luck to you. Sounds like you'll be busy too.  Are you hoping for does or bucks?


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

Need at least 2 boys out of the first girls for shoes in june. My other girls I would like girls they are my registered girls.


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

Meant shows not shoes....


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

LOL.  Hope you get what you want.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BCG said:


> Thank you all! I love love love baby goats! They just make me smile!


Me too, although getting them here sometimes causes me to pull my hair out! :laugh:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I know! It's worse then waiting for Santa when I was a kid. LOL!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The 4th doe hasn't kidded yet?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Not yet. I'm thinking tomorrow. She's drawing in and starting to get that "what the heck is going on" look. Hahaha! You know how confused some of the first timers get.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yeah! I feel so bad for the first timers. They have no clue about the consequences those few minutes of fun are going to have 5 months later! :laugh:


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well she did it. Nosey kidded triplets. Poor girl. Her first time and she has three! Second one was breach but it all worked out. Two does one buck. And as a bonus....check out the unexpected color on one of the does!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow, she is beautiful! Congratulations on 3 more healthy cutie pies! I hate it when my first times have triplets! I actually actively do what I can to prevent them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How cool! Congrats!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Whoah, cool!! She's awesome! Congrats.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

Congrats!! The little girl with all that color is a cutie. 
I can't wait, I just got my 4 does back from the breeders.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

That doe is gorgeous! Are you keeping her


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

How cute they all are, and congrats on all the does! Any idea on their birth weights?


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

How many do u think she will have?


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

These r all my girls that are due from now till the middle of january.


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

Those babies are so cute. Love the color.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I speak for the lot of us when I say I would like to see some follow up pics  I wont have any babies till mid Fed an I need my fix lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Did the first goat get frostbite on her ears or something? Or does she really have white tipped ears? Cute! I'd say 1-2 for her, but you never know.  You should make your own thread to put them on, so more people would comment and not feel like they are taking over Wendi's thread.


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

How do I do threads. I am new to this. Yes the tips of her ears are white no frost bite. She had twins last yr. The spoted one is her daughter.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

amylargent said:


> How many do u think she will have?


How far along is she? Looks like twins for sure. Maybe more if she has a while yet.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

ArborGoats said:


> That doe is gorgeous! Are you keeping her


Not sure if I'll keep her or not. If I decide to sell I'll post her on here.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

mmiller said:


> I think I speak for the lot of us when I say I would like to see some follow up pics  I wont have any babies till mid Fed an I need my fix lol


You got it.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> How cute they all are, and congrats on all the does! Any idea on their birth weights?


The single was 12# at birth and is 15 at 3 days! The rest averaged around 7-8# with the exception of the runt triplet. He's only about 2.5 pounds! He's healthy though and very cute.


----------



## amylargent (Nov 10, 2013)

She has 2weeks left tops

Sent from my LGL75C using GoatSpot


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

amylargent said:


> She has 2weeks left tops
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using GoatSpot


Oh fun. I'd guess twins, but they can surprise you sometimes.  You have some nice girls.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

amylargent said:


> How do I do threads. I am new to this. Yes the tips of her ears are white no frost bite. She had twins last yr. The spoted one is her daughter.


I would go to the section called "waiting room" and click the button called "new thread". Then write what you want to, add the pictures and click publish! That should work I think...?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

So the little runt of the triplets born yesterday, the Buck, was in the middle of the pen this morning. Away from the heater house and freezing! He was barely breathing and his heartbeat was faint. Got him in the house and in a warm bath. Once his mouth started to warm, I wrapped him in a towel and put a warm blow drier in him.

When his heartbeat was strong and breathing was somewhat normal, I tubed him with an ounce of quick start (contains all essential vit, including b12, electrolytes, etc. After half an hour, he started making noises and moving around a bit. I then tubed 1 oz of moms colostrum.

About 5 min after, he had a seizure. Now he's kind of chewing on his saliva, making noise and shivering. Kind of acts like he's trying to get up.

Anyone know of anything else I should be doing? He's now on a hearing pad wrapped in a towel.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh dear... so sorry that happened Wendi.  Sounds like you've done a great job trying to save him. Those little stinkers sure are good at escaping. I don't know what else you could try...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

The only thing I can think of would be Dextrose to "feed" his brain. I use it with kids in this situation - 30 cc's of Dextrose mixed with 30 cc's of very warm water and tube. It brings them around pretty quickly.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thank you both. He's still trembly but has tried to get up and sucked on my finger, so I'm getting more colostrum to see if he'll take a bottle.

He's not even a day old. Can his system handle dextrose as well? I've never done that and I don't want to shock his little body. He's in a fragile state right now.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a pic of the little man resting...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Make sure his temp is at least at 100 or better yet 101 before putting anything more into him. It is critical for rumen function that his temp is normal. I would make him a bottle baby too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is adorable.

Yes, get his temp and as mentioned, make sure he is at minimum 100 degree's before feeding.

What is his temp now?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

His temp is very low...88.9. This is way warmer than when I brought him in this morning. So hopefully I can get it up to normal.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

He keeps having convulsions. Poor little guy. I assume it's from the milk I've given him.  ???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That isn't good. Just keep working on getting his temp up.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Temp up to 91.4 getting closer.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Keep up the good work... he is so cute. He looks really tiny, do you know what he weighs?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Temp is now 96. Still having a few seizures though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is going to be a rough go. At this point you need to get that temp up. No food until then.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Temp is up to 98.6


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Keep up the good work... he is so cute. He looks really tiny, do you know what he weighs?


He is tiny! Maybe 2 lbs??? He was perfectly healthy yesterday when he was born at 11 am all the way through last night at 3am. This morning at 6:30 he was flat out in the middle of the pen and nearly dead. I'm wondering if mom laid on him or stepped on him. Just not sure. :/


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh goodness.... he is tiny! Come on little guy, hang in there!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Temp up to 100.4 and he urinated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is good. Get him up to 101 before giving anything. Just give him an ounce and a half or so. Small feedings. If you still have colostrum, I would give him that just because there is a lot of good things in it for energy. He will no longer get any antibody protection but since he nursed from mom, he should be ok there. But the colostrum has a lot of extra stuff in it that is really good for them beyond just the antibodies.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's a good sign. He can have some B complex to help his nerve function and get his blood circulating. About 1/4 cc should do for him. My vet has me giving B complex to any kids who are weak or small.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome, great job.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good work


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BCG said:


> Thank you both. He's still trembly but has tried to get up and sucked on my finger, so I'm getting more colostrum to see if he'll take a bottle.
> 
> He's not even a day old. Can his system handle dextrose as well? I've never done that and I don't want to shock his little body. He's in a fragile state right now.


Dextrose is nothing but a simple sugar that is easily and quickly absorbed. I've used it with a number of kids and never had a problem with it. It is invaluable for 'dummy' kids who have lost the suck instinct due to being cold.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

How's your little guy doing?


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well, temp got up to 101.4 and I gave him some vit B. He was kind of kicking his legs around and looked to be in pain. His belly was starting to look full, and since I hadn't given him anything since this morning, I figured his rumen was starting to work on what had been in there all day.

When I moved him to wrap him in a fleshly warmed towel, he seized and died.  

I think I killed him with kindness by tubing him this morning.

Lessons learned the hard way...
1. Don't feed a cold baby until their temp is up to nearly normal.
2. Don't leave tiny runts in with mama, especially when you plan to bottle feed anyway. I knew this little triplet would have to be a bottle baby as his sisters were 3x his size and there was no way he'd win the fight for food. Just thought I'd leave him in for a day to get mama's colostrum.  Won't do that again.

Hate learning the hard way, but guess that's the way it goes sometimes. Hope someone else can learn from my mistakes.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh, I'm so sorry...I know how much that hurts. You did the best you could at the time, that's all any of us can do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost him. We have all learned some lessons the hard way.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww....I'm so sorry you lost the little guy


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Hind sight is always 20/20. Well....on a positive note, I'm looking forward to the next batch of kids in January and watching the 7 healthy kids I have now grow.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

BCG said:


> I think I killed him with kindness by tubing him this morning.


That is debatable. I've had a few sets of triplets that one kid was only 2 lbs or so, and none of them lived very long. I think kids that small almost always have development issues and it is just a matter of time before something kills them. Given his seizures, I'm thinking his issue was a neurological system that did not develop correctly. Although I've never seen it in kids, I've seen it too many times with preemie calves. At any rate, you did the best you could and that is all you can do. I am so sorry he didn't make it.


----------

